# ipad et wifi



## cpa74 (28 Novembre 2010)

Bjr, 

mon ipad semble ne pas détecter le réseau wifi de la maison. Je suis connecté à la Freebox via le cable Ethernet, le sigle détection réseau (en haut à droite sur le mac) est au maxi.

Question : peut-on connecter le Mac Pro à la fois via le cable et en même temps connecter l'Ipad via Wifi ?


----------



## taikun (5 Décembre 2010)

Hello,
Il n'y a pas de raison si tu as configuré ta Freebox en mode routeur et que tu as bien activé ton Wifi.
Si tu as activé ta freebox en mode routeur, il faut vérifier le nombre d'adresse que tu autorise et si tu n'as pas dépassé le nombre de connection simultanée.
Autre point, mais je ne pense pas que tu en ai là ... vérifie quand même si tu n'as pas bloqué le routage par adresse Mac.


----------

